# Pret A Manger Coffee Bean



## CoffeeNinja23 (May 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum so please forgive me for any mistakes I make!

My mother has always been a very big coffee fan, her morning routine HAD to include one, it was her escape. Sadly due to COVID-19 she has been unable to go to the coffee shop. I was going to surprise her with a coffee machine as we've discussed it in the past. Does anyone know what coffee bean matches the taste of a Pret A Manger Cappacino. From my research they use beans from Peru, Honduras, Ethiopia and Sumatra. Is there any way I could replicate this blend or find a bean that is similar in taste?

Any help is greatly appreciated 

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

CoffeeNinja23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum so please forgive me for any mistakes I make!
> 
> ...


 All together? If so it could be this bean: https://www.coffeemasters.co.uk/produced-from-fairly-traded-coffee-beans

That's a wholesale site, maybe you could ask them for a smaller amount, 1kg or so. Check on roast date too. I don't know how fresh those big chains keep their beans. Probably are pretty fresh as they get through so much of it.


----------



## CoffeeNinja23 (May 8, 2020)

Hi CocoLoco,

That's amazing, thank you so much, that link is very helpful. It lists literally all of the countries that pret had on their website. I think they use some sort of blend if my understanding is right. I can't thank you enough, I wouldn't been able to find that - your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

@CoffeeNinja23

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/CACgyCCjhs3/?igshid=2zq6mn4dqtqq


----------



## CoffeeNinja23 (May 8, 2020)

Thank you catpuccino! That's amazing news - wish they'd done it earlier! You are so helpful, thanks so much for helping me!!


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Pret now on Amazon! Amazon continuing to take over the world.


----------

